# eure aufbaupläne für 2009 / 2010



## divergent! (23. Juli 2009)

so ich dachte mir ich mach mal was neues hier auf....und zwar ein "hirnfurzthread".

hier kann jeder seine anstehenden projekte vorstellen bzw. erzählen / zeigen was er in diesem bzw. nächstem jahr noch aufbauen will.

und da ich es eröffne fang ich gleich mal an.

ich hab heut säge, feile und schleifpapaier gewetzt und alle unnötige anlötsockel an meinem backwoods entfernt....der grund...ich will diesen winter anfangen mir daraus ein sehr auffallendes und eldes ssp aufzubauen. einige von euch werdensich zwar wieder hier und da die haare raufen aber so soll es ja auch sein

denke mal der rahmen wird im august noch kpl. poliert und das sattelrohr wird aufgerieben damit ich da ne vernünftige 27,2 stütze reinbekomme. dann wird es in langsamen und kleinen schritten weitergehen.

anbei ein paar erste fotos.

bin gespannt was bei euch so ansteht.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juli 2009)

Du hast nen Knall, kaufst nen BB-Rahmen, lackierst ihn, und willst dann wieder polieren   

Weiter so, bin gespannt was draus wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. Juli 2009)

na klar hab ichn knall....wär ich sonst hier?

der rahmen muss auf jedenfall poliert werden.....im moment schwanke ich noch zwischen kpl. polierten aufbau und grün eloxierte highlights...oder grün eloxierter rahmen....ich bin doch nicht so der putzfreund. und polierte rahmen machen halt mehr arbeit.

aber nur polieren wär halt von der gesamtoptik sicher nett


----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

ma ne kurze frage.

was meint ihr....starr und mit felgenbremsen...oder federgabel und vorne disc - hinten felgenbremse?

achja ihr baut wohl keine räder mehr auf?


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> achja ihr baut wohl keine räder mehr auf?



ich denke schon, aber du bist der böse kleine divergent!, den keiner mag, der alle nervt, und mit dem keiner spielen will.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> achja ihr baut wohl keine räder mehr auf?



Doch, ich habe was in Planung:

und zwar hab ich mein 2006er Zaskar letztens zerlegt, der Rahmen geht demnäxt zu Khujand zum Chromat-Beschichten, und dann verbau ich den Rahmen in meinem 2007er Zaskar, der 2007er geht dann in den Verkauf. Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich das Casting der Reba genauso beschichten lasse. silberner Rahmen, silbernes Casting, schwarzer Gabelkopf und sämtliche Anbauteile ebenfalls schwarz, evtl. mit roten oder blauen Farbtupfern, passt das? Oder sollte ich die Gabel doch schwarz lassen?


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Juli 2009)

Lese ich das richtig das Du einen Alurahmen verchromen lassen willst?
Da bin ich mal gespannt ob das hält, da Alu sehr weich, aber Chrom recht hart ist.

Zum Thema Aufbaupläne, habe einige, aber noch nichts konkretes.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2009)

Nene, der wird nicht verchromt, das is wohl so eine Art Pulverbeschichtung. Schau mal im Pulver-Thread, dort gibts Fotos.


----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich denke schon, aber du bist der böse kleine divergent!, den keiner mag, der alle nervt, und mit dem keiner spielen will.




stimmt ich vergaß....mmhhuuaaa wie lustig ist ja wie inm kindergarten oder der schule damals

auf das "verchromte" zassi bin ich ja gespannt. hat natürlich den vorteil daß man da nicht so putzen muss.

ich würde die gabel dann auch so machen, rest schwarz. auf rote oder blaue sachen würde ich da verzichten...könnte zu "übertrieben" aussehen.

zeig dann mal unbedingt bilder wie der lack aussehen soll! bin doch auch so ne putz- und polierfaule socke


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Juli 2009)

...nichts für ungut, aber ein wenig Niveau sollte man schon wahren. Ich kann mit einem "Hirnfurzthread" nichts anfangen, darum schreibe ich hier auch nichts rein, ganz einfach. Ich denke auch, dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht ganz allein dastehe. Im Übrigen hat das rein gar nichts mit Kindergarten zu tun.


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> achja ihr baut wohl keine räder mehr auf?



Doch.Aber weniger ist manchmal mehr.Dafür aber richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...nichts für ungut, aber ein wenig Niveau sollte man schon wahren. Ich kann mit einem "Hirnfurzthread" nichts anfangen, darum schreibe ich hier auch nichts rein, ganz einfach. Ich denke auch, dass ich mit meiner Meinung nicht ganz allein dastehe. Im Übrigen hat das rein gar nichts mit Kindergarten zu tun.



1. wo fängt niveau an, wo hörts auf denn:

2. sowas nennt man mundart..wer es nicht versteht...nachfragen hilft

3. wenn du hier nix reinschreiben willst, warum schreibst du dann?

4. auch das mit dem kindergarten hast du falsch verstanden....aber wie gesagt man sollte die leute kennen über die man sich beschwert....oder einfach nur was zum thema beitragen.

aber du willst ja hier nix schreiben...dann brauchst du es auch nicht.

der thread dient den .....achtung niveau:

"träumerisch gedeuteten und aktuell nur im geistigen zusammenhang vor augen zu führenden zweiradprojekten"

ist aber zu lang......deshalb steht da " aufbaupläne 2009/2010"

@speedyr: hier gehts ja nicht drum 1000 eurer projekte vorzustellen. ich dachte mir nur" hey evtl bauen ja noch 2-10 leute in dem nächsten jahr 1 rad auf, worauf sie sich richtig freuen. wär ja interessant zu wissen was und wie" aber scheinbar versteht das keiner.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> zeig dann mal unbedingt bilder wie der lack aussehen soll! bin doch auch so ne putz- und polierfaule socke



Schau hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6158050&postcount=1202

und hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6163884&postcount=1227


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> 1. wo fängt niveau an, wo hörts auf denn:
> 
> 2. sowas nennt man mundart..wer es nicht versteht...nachfragen hilft
> 
> ...


----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

das sieht ja klasse aus.....gibts da ne farbnummer oder macht das nur dein lackierer?

find ich richtig klasse. wollte mein backwoods ja polieren lassen, aber jetzt wo ich das sehe....find ich ne top idee.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2009)

Wende Dich einfach an Khujand, er beantwortet Dir alle Fragen dazu. Im Moment isser allerdings im Urlaub, die näxten 2 Wochen noch.


----------



## DerAugsburger (30. Juli 2009)

Jo, ich will dann auch mal!
Da ich momentan nur ein Bike habe (mein Avalanche) werden ich das nach und nach Umbauen.
Dieses Jahr kommen Federgabel, Vorbau und Sattelstütze, die ich verbauen werde, nächstes Jahr der Rest.
Ziel: Ein anständiges Robusters und leichteres Hardtail für Touren zu schaffen!

____________

gruß

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2009)

hab dein ava mal angesehen. welche gabel willst du verbauen? farblich passend zum rahmen oder schwarz?


----------



## DerAugsburger (30. Juli 2009)

Da das Preis Leistungsverhältniss recht gut sein soll dachte ich an die Sountour Epicon RLD (weiß)! Also passend zum Rahmen!

Gegenvorschläge nehme ich gerne an!

___________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2009)

meinst du die?:

http://www.yatego.com/zweirad-linss...95638a6_0,suntour-epicon-rld-26--1-1-8--weiss

ob sie was taugt kann ich nicht beurteilen. aussehen tut sie gut, gewicht geht in ordnung. und bei dem preis alle mal ein versuch wert. und warum soll man immer die üblichen verdächtigen fahren?

würde auch die gabel in weiß dranbauen, rest schwarz.

achja falls du nen weißen sattelbrauchst...ich hätte noch einen da


----------



## DerAugsburger (30. Juli 2009)

Genau die mein ich!
Kenne zwei Leute die diese Gabel haben, und sehr zufrieden sind. Hat in der "Bike" gut abgeschnitten.
Den Sattel weiß ich noch nicht, was ich da mach, denke aber an dein Angebot.
__________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2009)

is doch cool wenn sie schon jemand fährt. wenn sie dann noch gut ist umso besser. aussehen tut sie richtig klasse.

und bei den anderen teilen...schon ideen?


----------



## DerAugsburger (31. Juli 2009)

Ja, auch über andere Teile habe ich schon nachgedacht.

Antrieb: SLX - entweder komplett oder mit einer Truvativ Staylo Kurbel, je nach angebot!

Sattelstütze: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...ge=1;pid=110;menuid1=2;menuid2=0;mid=77;pgc=0

Lenker: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...ge=1;pid=110;menuid1=2;menuid2=0;mid=77;pgc=0

Vorbau: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...age=1;pid=114;menuid1=2;menuid2=0;mid=0;pgc=0 Kennt jemand den Vorbau. Die Klemmung scheint, als halte sie nicht viel aus.

__________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (31. Juli 2009)

die truvativ kurbel würde ich nicht nehmen. kpl slx ist solide und sicher vernünftig.

bei der stütze bekommst du für den selben preis weitaus leichteres:

http://cgi.ebay.de/XLC-Sattelstuetz...eile?hash=item20aca18cbf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

wiegt 100gr weniger. wenn du kcnc yokes verbaust sparst du nochmal gute 30gr.

bei deinem lenker link kam erneut die stütze....lenker wäre zb ein wcs leicht und haltbar.

allgemein brauchst du dir bei ritchey wcs teilen keine gedanken über die haltbarkeit machen. sind relativ leichte und solide teile. kann man immer kaufen, macht man nix falsch.

was wiegst du?


----------



## DerAugsburger (31. Juli 2009)

Oh, da hab ich falsch verlinkt:

Lenker: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...=89;menuid1=2;menuid2=0;mid=7;pgc=0;orderby=2

Bemse Avid Elixier r oder Avid Juicy 7 oder J3! Bin noch unentschlossen, genauso wie bei den Laufrädern.

___________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (31. Juli 2009)

bei den bremsen kann ich dir nicht helfen...bin avid nicht gefahren.
ne gebrauchte marta bekommst für 180.

lrs....die hier sind preislich super:

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...Light-Atmosphere-disc-Laufradsatz::21579.html

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=5590&osCsid=332gi9v9c1s65b0g7e1qa95m37

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=3533&osCsid=332gi9v9c1s65b0g7e1qa95m37


----------



## DerAugsburger (31. Juli 2009)

Das sind schöne Laufradsätze!
Frage: Ist das Gewicht für beide Laufräder? Denke Schon, oder?
Das hier wäre ne andere Lösung: 

Felge: 
http://www.actionsports.de/Felgen/DT-Swiss-XR-42d-weiss::17185.htm

Naben SLX: Wie gut sind die Naben von Shimano?

Speichen: http://www.actionsports.de/Speichen-Nippel/DT-Alpine-III-234-18-20-schwarz::11679.html

Das ganze würde aber ein bissle mehr wiegen, nur habe ich keine Gewichtsangabe zu den Shimanonaben?

____________

gruß

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (31. Juli 2009)

das gewicht ist für den kpl. radsatz. als speichen würde ich dr revolution empfehlen. kosten das salebe wie die alpine und wiegen kpl 200gr weniger!

shimano naben sind sehr schwer.  gewichte findest du hier:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php


----------



## DerAugsburger (1. August 2009)

Hej, 

habe nun mal ein bisschen rumgesucht, und das gefunden.

Felge: http://www.actionsports.de/Felgen/DT-Swiss-XR-42d-weiss::17185.html

Nabe: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...98;menuid1=2;menuid2=0;mid=69;pgc=0;orderby=2

Und die Speichen:http://www.actionsports.de/Speichen-Nippel/DT-Revolution-20-15-schwarz::9054.html

Gesamt gewicht ca. 1500g
Das würde doch passen für ca 290.-!
Oder wie seht Ihr das?

_________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

speichen sind ok.

wie wärs mit der felge:

http://www.actionsports.de/Felgen/Mavic-XC-717-silber::8350.html

und den naben:

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=5105&osCsid=28nu8ek2sniq75qi61bee4e1m1

dt ist zwar ok...aber es geht auch günstiger und genauso haltbar.


----------



## DerAugsburger (1. August 2009)

Da hast du recht. Die Firma, von denen die Naben sind, kannte ich bislang gar nicht, sieht aber vielversprechend aus.
An Mavic habe ich auch erst hinterher gedacht.
Ich schwanke zwischen der Mavic und der hier: 

http://www.actionsports.de/Felgen/Nope-Fun-Works-Atmosphere-weiss::20843.html

Letztendlich hätte ich zu der DT Version ca 70.- gespart!

___________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

die nope sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. die novatec naben sind recht gut. waren früher eher als billigschrott verschrien...aber machen einen soliden eindruck. ich fahr die 80gr road nabe am mtb..seit 3000km ohne ein problem.


----------



## DerAugsburger (1. August 2009)

Das ist super, wenn da jemand schon Erfahrung hat, mit diesen Naben. Somit steht die Laufradfrage eigentlich fest, Revolution Speichen, die Nope Felge,und die Novarec Naben!

_____________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

wenn du nen guten speichenrechner brauchst:

http://www.rst.mp-all.de/splaenge.htm

da kannst du auch sehen wie man 3-fach einspeicht. kannste dann schon zuhause machen und musste den lrs nur zum zentrieren in den radladen geben. sparst du auch nochmal geld. hab ich beim lts so gemacht.


----------



## DerAugsburger (1. August 2009)

Danke für den Link!
Das mit den selber  Einspeichen habe ich mir auch überlegt, zentrieren kostet ja ned die Welt!

_____________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

richtig und anders einspeichen tun die im radladen auch nicht. kpl mit zentrieren traue ich mich noch nicht, wird aber sicher auch bald kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (1. August 2009)

Mein Aufbauprojekt 09/10 besteht im Um/Aufbau eines alten Taleras in einen gemütlich-sportlichen SSP-Stadtflitzer, der Körper und Geist verwöhnt 

Aus dem da






soll dann das da





werden 
Bin noch nicht sehr weit, demnächst gehts zum Pulvern (Werkstatt macht bis zum 10.8. Pause)


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

lässt du auch den lenker so?


----------



## cy-one (1. August 2009)

Falls das an mich ging: Nein
Da kommt (wie auf dem Konzept zu sehen) ein Zeitfahrlenker / "Pursuit Bar" drauf, der dann mit Brooks Lenkerband eingewickelt wird. Sollte der Lenker trotz kurzem Vorbau zu weit nach vorne bauen, wirds wohl ein abgesägter und umgedrehter Rennlenker.


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## cy-one (1. August 2009)

Ich auch, ich auch... Ist mein erster näherer Kontakt mit Fahrradtechnik


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

die creme farbe in kombi mit dem leder und holzschutzbleche? + fette cruiserreifensieht sicher edel aus.

musst du nur lackieren oder musst du alle anderen teile noch besorgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cy-one (1. August 2009)

Alle anderen Teile auch noch  Dank begrenztem monatlichen Budget wird das recht langsam vorwärts gehen.

Und jap, Holzschutzbleche. *g*
Naja, keine Cruiserreifen, werden "ganz normale" Big Apples.


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

aber dick und fett.

so was meint ihr zu meinem backwoods plan.

ich werd definitiv felgenbremsen verbauen...leicht und lecker. mein alter lrs den ich noch hier hab und der grad im talera ist wird dafür nochmal zerlegt, alles poliert, naben lackiert und neu eingespeicht.

öhm nun ja jetzt überlege ich ob ich ne starrgabel reinbaue ( wegen gewicht ) oder die german a kilo:

http://www.german-a.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=35


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2009)

DerAugsburger schrieb:


> Das ist super, wenn da jemand schon Erfahrung hat, mit diesen Naben. Somit steht die Laufradfrage eigentlich fest, Revolution Speichen, die Nope Felge,und die Novarec Naben!



Hol Dir doch den Nope Atmosphere LRS. Ich hab ihn seit dem Frühjahr, selbst gewogene 1.54 kg, und läuft selbst mit meinen 90kg Kampfgewicht und kleinen Drops bis 30cm immer noch gut rund. Die Naben laufen immer noch wie Butter, und der Preis geht imho in Ordnung.


----------



## gtbiker (1. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> richtig und anders einspeichen tun die im radladen auch nicht. kpl mit zentrieren traue ich mich noch nicht, wird aber sicher auch bald kommen.


Zentrieren ist auch nicht schwerer as die Speichen richtig einzufädeln  
Kann jedem nur empfehlen sich der Sache anzunehmen.
Gruß


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

ist sicher wie mit allen sachen, die übung machts. aber ich muss mir vorher nen zentrierständer besorgen und mal ein billiges übungs-einspeichopfer suchen.

was meinst du nun...starr oder german a?


----------



## gtbiker (1. August 2009)

Falls ich gemeint war: / Wenn nicht, dann: 



Starr! 
Und schwarze Laufräder, Skinwalls, eine 737er Gruppe und das übliche Geraffel


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

nö...wird ja ssp..nix mit geraffel

alles poliert und teilweise grün eloxiert wirds.hmm starr....wird zumindest den geldbeutel freuen


----------



## cy-one (1. August 2009)

Außerdem rockt starr. *g*


----------



## gtbiker (1. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> nö...wird ja ssp..nix mit geraffel


Eben darum


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

richtig, es war ja schonmal als starres aufgebaut. aber habt recht, ich baue es starr auf. als ssp sollte man kein unnötiges gewicht hochschleppen.

so wäre die teileliste in etwa:

Part	Typ		Weight
Frame	gt backwoods	*	2000
Fork	mosso	*	600
Headset	echo sl	*	95
Stem	syncros	*	190
Handlebar	wcs 	*	120
Grips	extralite	*	16
Fronthub	novatec	*	82
Rearhub	american classic	*	220
Rim	mavic x 517	*	812
Spokes	dt revolution	*	272
Nipples	dt alu	*	22
Skewer	heylight	*	34
Tires	schwalbe nobby nic	*	1000
Tubes	schwalbe 	*	240
Rim Tape	schwalbe 	*	40
Brakelever	echo sl		
Brakes	echo sl	*	600
Chain	dura ace	*	240
Cassette	ssp kit 16t	*	45
Bottom bracket	ta titan	*	150
Crankarms	race face turbine	*	400
chain tensioner	selfmade	*	90
Chainring 	ta 34	*	50
Chainring bolts	kcnc	*	15
Crank bolts	tiso	*	15
Pedals	look quartz	*	260
Seat	selle italia filiante	*	190
Seatpost	tune	*	160
clamp	token	*	9
Computer	sigma + bell	*	80
Total		Gramm	8047


bei den schläuchen weiß ich noch nicht ob ich evtl mal den notubes kit probiere. ebenso beim sattel bin ich unschlüssig. evtl kommt da ein toupe oder ein flite evo drauf ( wenn ich einen bekomme ).

hmm...sub 8 wär machbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (1. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> richtig, es war ja schonmal als starres aufgebaut. aber habt recht, ich baue es starr auf.



guuuter junge


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

und sub 8 kilo hat ja auch seinen reiz.

so dann gehe ich mal die rote laterne raushängen und geld verdienen


----------



## cy-one (1. August 2009)

sub 8 Kilo werd ich bei meinem Projekt nicht hinkriegen... Teils weil Geld, teils weil... Der Rahmen wiegt schon 3.5 Kilo mit Gabel


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

ja gut mein talera hat ja auch mit gabel gut 3,5 kilo....aber der stahlrahmen ist halt auch schick. beim backwoods klappts halt.


----------



## cy-one (1. August 2009)

Ich werd vielleicht irgendwann später nen anderen Rahmen verwenden... Würde dann aber auch gerne bei GT bleiben. Naja, sehen wir mal.
Ich würd mich freuen, wenn er die 10 Kilo nicht überschreiten würde, aber Hoffnungen mach ich mir keine (schon, weil ich mich mit den ganzen Gewichten nicht auskenn).


----------



## divergent! (1. August 2009)

also mein talera hat als ssp ziemlich genau 10,1 kilo.

allerdings mit tacho, klingel und 300gr vorbau bzw lenker. denke mal du wirst da auch irgendwo landen wenn bei dir schutzbleche dran kommen.

aber es fährt sich top und das zählt. man muss ja nicht überall die gramm zählen.


----------



## cy-one (1. August 2009)

Jo, das war vorher ja auch mit billigsten Teilen (Acera, Altus) verbaut, bei mir kommt erstmal höherwertigeres dran (Deore Naben, gebrauchte XT/LX-Kurbel, Avid Shortys) und es fuhr sich vorher vom "Gefühl" her schon sehr gut (abgesehen halt von den miesen Teilen).


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. August 2009)

Hier erstmal ein Aufbauplan:



Grüner Ringle H2O ist auch vorhanden (noch am Force) und der Sattel wird gegen den Salsa Zona Tres vom LTS getauscht.
Eigentlich fehlt nur noch ein Vorbau, am liebsten ein Ringle in schwarz, A-Head, min 120mm lang und 5-10% Steigung.
Hat den einer übrig?


----------



## cy-one (2. August 2009)

Bilder sind manchmal seltsam. "Komische Pumpe hat er da... so krumm... Ach so, das ist der Lenker -.-"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (2. August 2009)

die marzocchi gabel gabs doch auch in so einem ähnlichen grün wie dein rahmen, oder? würde sicher auch gut passen.


----------



## DeepStar23 (2. August 2009)

deswegen sucht er die Gabel in grün wahrscheinlich auch..


----------



## divergent! (2. August 2009)

ach siehst hab ich gar nicht gesehen

in silbern sind diverse in der bucht. in grün war auch letztens eine...kam aber 150. die war aber auch unbenutzt.


----------



## DerAugsburger (3. August 2009)

Sollte ich micht nicht verrechnet haben, bzw. nichts vergessen haben, dann komme ich auf ein Gesamtgewicht von 10Kg für mein Avalanche!!!!

_____________

gruß

Alex


----------



## divergent! (11. August 2009)

sagt mal würde so ein betd adapter:

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=118&Name=GT+Rear+Disc+Mounts

an dieses schon vorgebohrte loch im backwoods passen?


----------

